

Merry Christmas HN - 50% off tickets: happyhnholidays - auston
http://superconf.net/?discount=hellyeah!

======
auston
I love Hacker News & figured this is one way I can give back. 50% off tickets
with discount code: happyhnholidays

Merry Christmas!

